# Allez tire clearance



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Thinking of ordering a frameset, but I want to know about tire clearance. Can someone help me out? I don't want it if I have to run 23mm tires. Clearance for 25mm? 28mm? (that would be perfect).

Thanks.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I've had both the 2012 and now 2013 Allez E5 frames. With 25mm tires on HED rims (23mm), they measure 28mm wide and have plenty of room. Brake clearance 'may' be an issue depending on what caliper you run, but my DA9000 brakes have TONS of clearance.


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Rcb78- Thank you. That's exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, no problems with 25mm Conti P4000s on stock rims on my 2012 Allez. Good to know the frame will work with 23mm rims too.


----------

